# habanos from switzerland



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I have a quick question about habanos bought from retailers in switzerland.

I know Intertabak, the swiss importer, freezes all cigars imported into the country. Does anyone know how long they have been doing this (in terms of years)?

Also, if habanos started freezing cigars 18 months ago, does that mean cigars bought from retailers in switzerland have been frozen twice?


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I have a quick question about habanos bought from retailers in switzerland.
> 
> I know Intertabak, the swiss importer, freezes all cigars imported into the country. Does anyone know how long they have been doing this (in terms of years)?
> 
> Also, if habanos started freezing cigars 18 months ago, does that mean cigars bought from retailers in switzerland have been frozen twice?


I cant tell you how long Intertabak have been freezing but yes it could mean that cigars coming in are frozen twice.

It was explained to me that basically the importers do not trust Habanos to freeze everything as the quantity is to great.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

There's good cigar culture in CH, especially in Geneva, I go to Biel semi-frequently and there's only one cigar shop, but Intertabak is my reference site for cigars. 

You should email them directly and ask.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> There's good cigar culture in CH, especially in Geneva, I go to Biel semi-frequently and there's only one cigar shop, but Intertabak is my reference site for cigars.
> 
> You should email them directly and ask.


There website appears to be in deutsch and french, doesn't help me much in terms of emailing them. But that would be a good thing to do.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*

Their website is the stupidest thing to come along since unsliced bread!!!!! YOU ONLY HAVE A CHOICE OF FRENCH OR GERMAN RIGHT??? THEN WHY THE HELL IS THEIR MOTTO "THE OFFICIAL IMPORTER OF HABANOS IN SWIZTERLAND" IN ENGLISH. ABSOLUTELY NO PART OF THEIR WEBSTIE SHOULD CONTAIN ENGLISH IF THEY ARE NOT GOING TO CATER TO THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD OR GIVE US A Choice TO READ IT IN ENGLISH.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

All or mostly caps = ugly.
Just a heads-up - some (many actually) countries don't have english as their official language.

Switzerland has several languages - German, French, Italian and a fourth I don't recall. 

Anyway... babelfish is your friend if you cant deal with languages other than English.

'nuf said sorry for the mini rant.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



Cartierusm said:


> Their website is the stupidest thing to come along since unsliced bread!!!!! YOU ONLY HAVE A CHOICE OF FRENCH OR GERMAN RIGHT??? THEN WHY THE HELL IS THEIR MOTTO "THE OFFICIAL IMPORTER OF HABANOS IN SWIZTERLAND" IN ENGLISH. ABSOLUTELY NO PART OF THEIR WEBSTIE SHOULD CONTAIN ENGLISH IF THEY ARE NOT GOING TO CATER TO THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD OR GIVE US A Choice TO READ IT IN ENGLISH.


Oh come one, please. Just because you speak English does not mean that a company in a mostly German and French speaking country should place everything in English on their website. Why the hell shouldnt they use a motto in English, most Swiss are able to read it? You wont know this but it is actually quite common to drop tag lines and mottos in English over here.

If you dont like it, go learn German or French or perhaps use Babel fish, but dont start shouting about a company in a country that is not your own not catering for you, or calling it stupid.

I was in two minds as to if i should reply to this, i could not decide if you were a trolling or simply ignorant and expecting everything to be an easy ride.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



 Zenistar said:


> Oh come one, please. Just because you speak English does not mean that a company in a mostly German and French speaking country should place everything in English on their website. Why the hell shouldnt they use a motto in English, most Swiss are able to read it? You wont know this but it is actually quite common to drop tag lines and mottos in English over here.
> 
> If you dont like it, go learn German or French or perhaps use Babel fish, but dont start shouting about a company in a country that is not your own not catering for you, or calling it stupid.
> 
> I was in two minds as to if i should reply to this, i could not decide if you were a trolling or simply ignorant and expecting everything to be an easy ride.


Wow, I didn't mean to start something like this, personally, I understand why it is in those languages, as most people who would visit their site speak those languages. It is similar for the chocolate company Cote d'or, I guess some people haven't realized that not everyone speaks english. I only wish they had an english translational as well (like habanos.com).

If someone speaks french or german, can they email them and ask the question for me?

Also, what is this Babel fish?


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to start something like this, personally, I understand why it is in those languages, as most people who would visit their site speak those languages. It is similar for the chocolate company Cote d'or, I guess some people haven't realized that not everyone speaks english. I only wish they had an english translational as well (like habanos.com).
> 
> If someone speaks french or german, can they email them and ask the question for me?
> 
> Also, what is this Babel fish?


Sure I will mail them later and let you know.

Babel fish is a translation tool on the web where you paste in text in one langange and have it converted to English or what ever you can read. It works to some extent but can come up with some interesting results.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to start something like this, personally, I understand why it is in those languages, as most people who would visit their site speak those languages. It is similar for the chocolate company Cote d'or, I guess some people haven't realized that not everyone speaks english. I only wish they had an english translational as well (like habanos.com).
> 
> If someone speaks french or german, can they email them and ask the question for me?
> 
> Also, what is this Babel fish?


Sure thing pm me your Q- happy to email it to them in German.

--babelfish....well google is your friend else read (really its worth it) the hitchiker's guide to the galaxy by D. Adams 
and... don't panic also know where your towel is...

Bests

Jon


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



j6ppc said:


> .
> 
> --babelfish....well google is your friend else read (really its worth it) the hitchiker's guide to the galaxy by D. Adams
> and... don't panic also know where your towel is...
> ...


And remember the answer is always 42.

CBF:w


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*

Yes, most Europeans speak a level of English which is way beyond alot of Americans and Englishmens grasp of French, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Flemmish, Dutch... the list goes on. It is, over the whole of Europe, somewhat fashionable to have tag lines in English... why? Same reason it's often fashionable to put taglines in English speaking countries in foreign languages... Vorsprung durch Technik anyone?

If anyone has a question for Intertabak, I'm pretty sure you can email them in english and will get a response. in english.

As for babelfish... well, yes, altavista cashed in on a Douglas Adams invention....
http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*

Vorsprung durch Technik??? ich spreche kein Deutsch. Auf Englisch, bitte.

[and i bet thats wrong lol-German GCSE for you!]


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: habanos from Switzerland*



Lumpold said:


> If anyone has a question for Intertabak, I'm pretty sure you can email them in english and will get a response. in english.
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/


I most sure that someone speaks english at Intertabak.

As for Cartierusm, you really can't figure out what is being said in general sense? Obviously they're talking about a familiar subject and you can make a lot of assumptions on the text and probably be right. There's no reason for English on their site as they are not a retail or online vendor. *There's a list of authorized dealers throughout CH, hint hint...*

Google has a good translation tool.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

It is my understanding that it is not Intertabak that does the freezing of the cigars, rather it is an importation requirement of the Swiss government because tobacco is an agricultural product and the government requires all types of agricultural products to either be in a quarantine or a freezing procedure to be allowed into the country.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tampa1257 said:


> It is my understanding that it is not Intertabak that does the freezing of the cigars, rather it is an importation requirement of the Swiss government because tobacco is an agricultural product and the government requires all types of agricultural products to either be in a quarantine or a freezing procedure to be allowed into the country.


What about fruit and vegetables?


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I never followed up on this thread. I do apologize and didn't mean to offend anyone. But I guess most people didn't REALLY read my post.

I could care less if anything is in English, I'm not an egotistical American who thinks everything should be in out language. The point I was making was that the opening page had English on it which led me to believe that I was going to enjoy that site, then BAM everything but English. I was just disappointed I could read the site.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> I never followed up on this thread. I do apologize and didn't mean to offend anyone. But I guess most people didn't REALLY read my post.
> 
> I could care less if anything is in English, I'm not an egotistical American who thinks everything should be in out language. The point I was making was that the opening page had English on it which led me to believe that I was going to enjoy that site, then BAM everything but English. I was just disappointed I could read the site.


It's been two months. Why bring this back up?


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I was looking at my account and saw people had left me comments so I thought I'd respond. I didn't want to be taken as arrogent as in I think everything should be in English, which I don't.


----------

